# Need Asurion replacement for Droid Bionic



## mgx (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, dropped my phone in the toilet and now I've got to claim through Asurion a new phone. Anyone aware of what options they're offering as suitable replacements for this phone? I was informed that they are no longer offering Bionics as a replacement due to the lack of inventory. Any help or insight would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Why wouldn't you just call them and ask? Seems like Assurion would be the ones to know the best....


----------

